# Great Kindle Holder bag at Macys



## sarahshortcake (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all.

I just went to Macys and purchased this wonderful bag that fits a Kindle 2. It even has enough room for my wallet, keys and is quite roomy. Just thought I'd let you'll know. Here's the link to the bag: 

[URL=http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc]http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=363527&CategoryID=40803[/url]


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Nine West.
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the bag


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice! If you like multi colored, here it is for really cheap. I've ordered here and they are great.

http://www.boscovs.com/StoreFrontWeb/Product.bos?quantity=1&itemNumber=26408&type=Product


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a similar one I also got at Macy's.. Love their stuff


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Nice! If you like multi colored, here it is for really cheap. I've ordered here and they are great.
> 
> http://www.boscovs.com/StoreFrontWeb/Product.bos?quantity=1&itemNumber=26408&type=Product


Thanks it is a Great Price


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

another one just a little larger.

http://www.boscovs.com/StoreFrontWeb/Product.bos?quantity=1&itemNumber=26449&type=Product


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> another one just a little larger.
> 
> http://www.boscovs.com/StoreFrontWeb/Product.bos?quantity=1&itemNumber=26449&type=Product


I like this one too.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Sarah,
does the kindle fit into that zippered outside pocket or only inside?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Nice! If you like multi colored, here it is for really cheap. I've ordered here and they are great.
> 
> http://www.boscovs.com/StoreFrontWeb/Product.bos?quantity=1&itemNumber=26408&type=Product


That is so cute!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I got this one:

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=334424&CategoryID=46023

Also at Macy's, also on sale (about $45 with coupon from cashier, $51 otherwise). Kindle fits in the back section easily with plenty of room in the front for all my purse stuff. So far it is working very well.

Elaine 
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> I got this one:
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=334424&CategoryID=46023
> 
> ...


I love that one!!! but sadly it's $85 on the website and I don't have a coupon or a Macy's anywhere close.


----------



## sarahshortcake (Jul 19, 2009)

I have the Kindle in the main inside zipper, however there is room for the Kindle if it is placed vertically (there is an overflow of about 1 1/2 inches).


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

This one at JC Penney looks pretty good and is a lower price. Lesser brand, but cute. BTW, I am still on the lookout for the best, least expensive, fab one!

]http://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?DeptID=50434&CatID=69718&GrpTyp=PRD&ItemID=161b88c&attrtype=&attrvalue=&CMID=50434|66371&Fltr=&Srt=&QL=F&IND=1&cmVirtualCat=&CmCatId=50434|66371|69718]

And this one:
http://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?DeptID=50434&CatID=69718&GrpTyp=PRD&ItemID=16374d0&attrtype=&attrvalue=&CMID=50434|66371&Fltr=&Srt=&QL=F&IND=4&cmVirtualCat=&CmCatId=50434|66371|69718


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> I got this one:
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=334424&CategoryID=46023
> 
> ...


I love this! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think those ones are also cute less expensive ones F1wild. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I think those ones are also cute less expensive ones F1wild. Thanks for posting them.


No problem. I have champagne taste and (at the moment) a beer budget.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Love them F1Wild. I with you on the beer budget!!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> Love them F1Wild. I with you on the beer budget!!!!


I'm not in bad company these days. Maybe we should start a thread with the budget in mind?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a beer budget right now too. Especially for "want" not "need" items. LOL I am all for beer pocketbook accessorie thread


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Me too. Should we establish it or just talk about it?? LOL


----------

